

Robot Maker Builds Artificial Boy - donna
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/n/a/2007/09/13/financial/f043643D82.DTL&type=business

======
ivankirigin
Someone at my company observed _:

My favorite part: "Robotics, Hanson believes, should be about artistic
expression, a creative medium akin to sculpting or painting."

Which may be tightly coupled to: "The company, which has yet to break even.."

_ but functionality and beauty aren't mutually exclusive.

